# who knows anything about schooling fish?



## akbr (Feb 5, 2008)

iwill have a 100gal ready for fish in about 7 mos. i know this isnt going to be for a while but i like to plan ahead lol. im eather going to fill it with oddballs or schooling fish, maby bot. anyways if anyone knows about schooling fish even just names it would be great thanks.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

What are you interested in? Tropical or Semi-aggresive? The list could go on forever.

Barbs
Guppies
PLaties
Mollies
Etc, etc, etc.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i must say that a large group of barbs indeed does look nice,
and they don't just stay together through fear.
i mixed grenn tiger barbs,albino barbs,odessa barbs,and ticto barbs.
open area for swimming and planted at either end for comfort
and the possibility of breeding.


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

Another often overlooked schooling fish is the corydoras. They school well with their own kind and are very active in the tank when properly fed and cared for.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Technically, these fish are all shoals, not schools, as they are not polarized. True schooling fish all swim in the same direction, in synchrony. Does anyone know if there are true schooling, not shoaling fish commonly kept in the aquarium?


----------



## akbr (Feb 5, 2008)

im intereseted in true schooling fish. i love the thought of a tight school moving across the tank as one. ive thought about barbs and corys but i just wanted to find out some more befor i made my mind up. the more color the better lol. so any more ideas? and thanx for what ive got so far.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Cardinal Tera's i think a true schoolers.


----------



## coley (Jun 23, 2007)

Rummy Nose are tight.


----------



## akbr (Feb 5, 2008)

well here is the situation, i have changed direction and instead of 7 mos i hope to have the tank running in about 2. it will be a little bigger then 100 not sure how much 120 140 somthing in their. but on a good note i have a full stocking list for you to pick through and see what you think.

6 epyplatis dageti "monroviae" (killifish)
6 apistogramma caucatoides "triple red" (dwarf cichlid)
4 " " "orange flash" (dwarf cichlid)
5 microgeophagus altispinasa "bolivian ram" (dwarf cichlid)
10 sterbai corydoras (catfish)
10 peppered corydoras (catfish)

if it sounds like alot,,,,,,it is lol. but the peppereds get the biggest and thats tops 3.5".

that would put me at 41 fish at an adult 130in (high est) and a whoping $243.80. sterbai corys going to cost $109.50 all other groups between $20-$40 for the group. anyways what do you think about that stock?


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

im not sure on what to tell u about the list as i dont know kanything about cichlids..

But it would look interesting i know what i would do with a 120 gallon tank though  here is what i would do :

8-10 Silver Dollars (each can get 6-8 inches)
2 Sengal Bichir
an AFB
and 6 Pictus catfish but thats just me


----------

